# How to properly clean my dogs ears?



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been cleaning my puppies ears by using an ear cleaning solution and I've been squeezing the bottle so the liquid goes in my dogs ears and then I use a cotton ball to clean any excess gunk around the ears itself. My dog hates the liquid being put in her ears to say the least, which I have a boxer and I've been doing it once a week.

A friend told me that she thought you should never put the cleaning solution in the dogs ears, but I was under the impression that the liquid inside their ear canal is the only way to properly clean their ears and that I should never stick a Q-tip or anything in their ear canal. I just want to make sure I'm cleaning my dogs ears right by squeezing the cleaning solution inside her ear canal?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You are doing it the right way.. Don't worry about it. That's exactly how my vet showed me to do it. Pour in the liquid until it's just about full, then wipe it out with a cotton ball..


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

I have a english cocker spaniel (very long ears and prone to ear infections). I bought all the gumf for the home made solution. 

Then I went to my vet, (a good one, quite modern thinking - very cheap vaccines, and titre test yearly, don't over vaccinate etc).

Then he told me he reversed his thinking of preventative cleaning ears, as it didn't make sense to him of trying to keep dog ears dry, to then put in liquid solution when nothing was wrong - that it could actually cause ear infections.

So now I have only cleaned my puppy ears once when it looked like there was pollen in it.

Just giving you something to think about!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, a boxer shouldn't have any issue with his ears not getting dried out.. I don't think they grow any hair in their ears.. My lhasas on the other hand grow thick hair deep down inside their ear canals that needs to be pulled out or the ears won't dry properly. Also most ear cleaning solutions have things in them to help them dry quickly. But if your dog has a problem with his ears not drying out afterwords than maybe ear cleaning solution isn't for you.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Gingergal said:


> I have a english cocker spaniel (very long ears and prone to ear infections). I bought all the gumf for the home made solution.
> 
> Then I went to my vet, (a good one, quite modern thinking - very cheap vaccines, and titre test yearly, don't over vaccinate etc).
> 
> ...


My vet was recommending half vinegar and half alcohol to use and said the vinegar cleans really well and the alcohol disinfects and will dry it out as well. He said if you google it's what swimmers use on their ears daily


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

On the subject of ears.

I was cleaning my pups ears last night and he didnt like it of course. when i put the solution in i went to rub the ears like your suppose to and he pulled away real fast and i didnt let go fast enough and he yelped once. 

After we were done iwas looking at his ears(his a boxer) and one of them is droopping to the side. not to the front like the other one. i looked inside and it is red on a few spots. I feel so bad that it happen.

I think it just might have stretched a lil. bc if you know what boxer look like there ears sit facing forward well one now is faceing sideways. its just not a strudy as the other on.

I was just wondering if the ear will go back to normal?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

If he has red spots he may be developing an infection in the ear or have a sensitivity to the solution you are using. He's holding the ear funny because it hurts. Once the problem is dealt with it will go back to normal.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks

Ill take another look at it today when i go home to let him out.
it didnt seem like he was holding it that way it was just floppy .
the other ear didnt have any red spots in it?

could it only get affected the one ear?


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Chevy16 said:


> On the subject of ears.
> 
> I was cleaning my pups ears last night and he didnt like it of course. when i put the solution in i went to rub the ears like your suppose to and he pulled away real fast and i didnt let go fast enough and he yelped once.
> 
> ...


How often do you clean your boxers ears? I've been cleaning mine once a week as recommended by other boxer owners and noticed that if I skip a weak it looks so dirty inside what I can see.
I have heard that the boxers that have their ears cropped don't need as much cleaning, because of air flow and oxygen, but my dog's ears aren't cropped.

When I put the liquid in her ears she jumps up and I have to hold her down and it's a struggle. Never been able to massage her ears or anything, because I'm actually fighting her to put the liquid in her ears. I put in the canal and she jumps up and shakes her face like crazy, which the liquid then comes all out and sprays me at times, then I clean the parts I can see with a cotton ball


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

That was the first time cleaning them. but last wednesday the vet did them so im going to do them once a week.

ohh chevy did not like his ears getting cleaned. he did the same thing and it was a struggle to get him to stay put. next time im going to have my boyfriend hold him and im going to do the ear work.

My ver showed me how to do it and she said to put solution in then rub the ear to soften everything up then take klinix or a cotten ball and clean out the dirt you can see and the solution will get all the dirt in the cannel.

Good luck with it.. 

Im jsut hoping my babys ear will go back to normal


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

Chevy16 said:


> That was the first time cleaning them. but last wednesday the vet did them so im going to do them once a week.
> 
> ohh chevy did not like his ears getting cleaned. he did the same thing and it was a struggle to get him to stay put. next time im going to have my boyfriend hold him and im going to do the ear work.
> 
> ...


I've been doing the samething except the massaging of the ears, it seems too difficult for one person. It's hard enough putting the liquid in her ears with only two hands. Maybe next time I'll get my wife to hold her down or I'll hold her down while she puts the liquid in.

Once a week of this is really a hassle though, wish there was something easier than trying to pin down a dog to clear their ears once a week


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I work for a vet and clean ears everyday. If your dog doesn't like you pouring in the ear cleaner you can saturate the cotton balls and insert them into the ear canal, massage as usual, and remove the cotton ball. Keeping changing the cotton balls until they come out clean. A lot of dogs just don't like the "shock" of the cold cleaner in their ears. Once a week is about what we suggest for ear maintenance. Hope this helps.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ACM is right. Dogs don't like the shock of something cold running down their ear canals. Soak a cotton ball in solution and insert it into your dog's ear. You will need more than one cotton ball... if it is too small it will get stuck or fall in. I use about three balls for my Beagle so you will need more. When the cotton ball is inside, massage the outside of the ear. Most dogs love this and will gladly stay still for it. You should hear a "squelching" noise of the cotton ball being manipulated. After about 30 seconds of this, remove. You can replace it with a new cotton ball if the old one is terribly dirty; otherwise, just use a Q-tip to remove any visible gunk on the outer ear.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I have to clean my goldens ears about once a week. My beagle mix and my lab mix have never had their ears cleaned and they are 6. Their ears are sparkly. But the goldens ears are just too heavy. She's very good about it. I get the cotton balls, the cleaner, and a washcloth and she comes and lays on the floor. I squirt the cleaner in and massage it for about a minute. Then I let her get up and shake her head. This gets all the gunk loose and makes it much easier to clean out. Clean her up with the washcloth and do the other side.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

With our lab, Sadie, the vet told us to use the Oti-Clens...and wipe out with cotton balls.

With Stella (schnauzer/poodle mix) she has pretty delicate ears....I use those wipes from the pet store. Very gentle in her ears and she's very good about letting me get in there to gently wipe out the waxy gunk.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I do Libby's ears weekly with Epi-Otic.

As per my vet, I purchased makeup pads (they are cotton circles, thin and an inch or two in diameter) and saturate them with the cleaner. Then, I put my finger in the center of the circle and place my finger (covered with the makeup pad) into my dog's ear and make little circles. I don't jam my finger in her ear, but I wipe the sides of her ear canal, which is plenty big enough for my finger to fit into. 

Libby LOVES this, and I have never had a problem convincing her to hold still.


----------



## mvk (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Rufus is always in swamps etc. so he has ear problems every couple of months. He hates the cleaner. I just cross tied him ,like for a horse, and it worked a lot better. last night was the first time and then this morning, don't know why I didn't think of ti before, I'm sure a lot of you folks already do it. Anyway FWIW. 

I also soak a cotton ball first.

Mike


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> I work for a vet and clean ears everyday. If your dog doesn't like you pouring in the ear cleaner you can saturate the cotton balls and insert them into the ear canal, massage as usual, and remove the cotton ball. Keeping changing the cotton balls until they come out clean. A lot of dogs just don't like the "shock" of the cold cleaner in their ears. Once a week is about what we suggest for ear maintenance. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the suggestion about putting the liquid on the cotton balls first, I'll give that a try next time. We've been giving her a little treats and it seems to not bother has as much if she has something else to concentrate on


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just want to put my two cents in - unless your dog is suffering from a nasty infection, it is not neccessary to pour the liquid into the ear canal. Just wipe the debris you can see without going in too far.

If it aint broke....


----------

